# Remote TV Codes



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone know if the Tivo remote can learn more codes? (I dont have the code, I need to find one to work on a proview LCD) 

I just got the Proview 32" LCD special at Costco and a new HDTivo to go with it but none of the codes or code search get the peanut to control the power or volume on the TV.

Proview tech support says, "sorry, no other remote works" D* says, "use a universal remote". Just thought I'd ask before I toss the peanut, it's so simple for the non-techies in the house since no stereo is involved in this smaller room I was hoping to not need another Harmony.
Thanks.


----------



## John Shum (May 7, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. Got the Proview for my birthday and tried all night trying to get the Tivo remote to work on it. After about 100 clicks on the "channel up" in the code search it worked (TV turned off) but by then my fingers were on auto pilot and promptly pushed the "channel up" once more. *Sigh*

So I figured I just have to start from scratch. But for hours it won't ever work for me again. Is there a way to have the Tivo remote code search start from the beginning? The reason I ask is it certainly doesn't seem to go thru "hundreds of codes" as the Tivo support page suggests.

Anyone out there who got the Tivo remote to work w/ their Proview LCDs? The enquiring mind would love to know!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try the Sampo or Samsung codes.


----------



## Jim Sanchez (Jan 9, 2000)

I got the Septre 30" LCD set from Costco and it apparently is not supported by TiVo (or anyone else that I can tell). If anyone has gotten the "peanut" to work with this, let us know.
thanks
Jim


----------



## grcooperjr (Jan 3, 2004)

In other LCD TV forums, They have found that Philips codes seem to work. On my two (26" & 30") Philips codes what is needed, I just cant remember the code I used. It's hell to get old..

Ray C


----------



## Jim Dodgen (May 5, 2002)

Anyone figure this out yet?


----------



## nohkul (Jul 15, 2005)

The Philips, Samsung, and Sampo codes didn't work for me with the Proview LCD. I have a Humax DVD Recorder Software 5.4.2-01-2-595.


----------



## GillBates (Apr 22, 2004)

I have the same problem with my Westinghouse LCD. Their support says no other remotes work with their unit except learning remotes.......

I would be great if somebody could produce a peanut-like remote with learning features.


----------



## richierich (Jul 10, 2002)

Have you guys been to remotecentral.com? It has everything relating to remote controls and configuring them. Check it out.


----------



## JJA (Feb 27, 2000)

Same problem with a Maxent HD/LCD


----------



## xterra2000 (Jan 16, 2003)

So does anyone find the code for Proview 32 LCD TV? What about with the code search? Press both 'tivo' and 'tv power' button at the same time and enter 0999 and use 'Cha Up' button to search for the code? I have been try to search the code for like half an hour, I can still continue, but just want to make sure others have success. Thanks.


----------



## bcnyc (Mar 1, 2002)

Anyone ever find the code for Proview?


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

any luck anybody?


----------



## mredbeck (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the proview rx-326 and like everyone else found out the hardway that Tivo does not know about this tv.

I decided to try the tv power-tivo button 5 second method to type in 4 digit codes.

Fortunately, it didn't take long since 0001 worked for both tv power and volume up and down. Personally, that all I care about from my Tivo remote.

Hope this saves others some time


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

GillBates said:


> I have the same problem with my Westinghouse LCD. Their support says no other remotes work with their unit except learning remotes.......
> 
> I would be great if somebody could produce a peanut-like remote with learning features.


Try the 1st Sony code. It worked on my 32" Westy for power, volume and mute, not input, though.


----------



## coletown (Jun 17, 2003)

I have the Proview RX-326 LCD (36") from Costco. Remote Code 0001 did not work for me. Neither did 0999, pressing [Channel Up] ad infinitum. Anyone else have luck with 0001, or any other code? I'm starting to believe that after months on the market, the Proview set is simply not compatible with the TiVo Peanut remote. And paying $150+ for a Harmony is just too expensive for the convenience of one remote. Otherwise, the LCD has been great.


----------



## tfurth (Jun 17, 2005)

I have the PROVIEW from Costco as well. After considerable time I have to be content with controlling the volume and the on/off switch on my tivo remote--the mute and tv input buttons don't work. I used the 0001 code (thanks) , I also started at 0999 and went channel up, the tv shut of within a minute. It gave the same results. Good luck to everyone and post if you can find something better that works.--Tony who loves Tivo in San Diego


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

Still no good for me. I tried the 0001, no good. On occasion I use the old Harmony 659 I have but it eats batteries so I usually just use the pro-view for power and volume then the peanut for tivo functions. It's a bedroom setup so limited use is tolerable.
I have the new Harmony 880 re-chargable with color screen for my main TV and it does everything great.


----------



## repairman (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a proview 32 inch from Costco as well. Does anyone have a code for this yet for a peanut remote?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since you resurrected a 17 month old thread, I'd say the codes haven't been discovered. I do congratulate you for doing a search to find this thread.  I'd suggest you get a learning universal remote, like a Harmony mentioned.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

repairman said:


> I have a proview 32 inch from Costco as well. Does anyone have a code for this yet for a peanut remote?


There won't be any new codes for the remotes you already have. And the proview sets don't use any known brand's code. Directv does sell a remote with proview codes, but's not a peanut remote, its directv white remote, the rc64.


----------



## rjnerd (May 28, 2007)

On a somewhat related note: (instead of adding a TV set to the Tivo remote, I need to teach a universal remote about tivo remoteS)

I have several remote addresses in use, as I have three machines in one room. I also wound up with an universal remote (came with a Yamaha reciever). While it lists codes for TIVO, it doesn't mention the multiple address feature, so I assume it is an "address 0" code. It doesn't have enough learning keys to do a tivo remote as learned only, so I have to come up with a code for the alternate addresses.. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

rjnerd said:


> On a somewhat related note: (instead of adding a TV set to the Tivo remote, I need to teach a universal remote about tivo remoteS)
> 
> I have several remote addresses in use, as I have three machines in one room. I also wound up with an universal remote (came with a Yamaha reciever). While it lists codes for TIVO, it doesn't mention the multiple address feature, so I assume it is an "address 0" code. It doesn't have enough learning keys to do a tivo remote as learned only, so I have to come up with a code for the alternate addresses.. Any suggestions ?


There are only 5 models of remote, not counting computer programmable, it being oem or universal with preset codes for alternate tivo addresses, they are all one-for-all universal remotes. The models are urc-6820, 8820, 10820,and 6690, each has preset codes for tivo remote addresses 1-4. The ofa model 6960 has two addresses 1 & 2. Sorry you're out of luck.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I have 3 harmony remotes and dont really want to buy a 4th. Anyone find codes for "Viewsonic TV/monitor" ?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

coachO said:


> I have 3 harmony remotes and dont really want to buy a 4th. Anyone find codes for "Viewsonic TV/monitor" ?


Harmony remotes are computer programmable remotes, what one harmony knows they all know. It isn't the same for preprogrammable remotes, which this thead deals with. Find one of thousand harmony threads and ask there.


----------



## CubanoGnzlz (Apr 20, 2008)

I used 10030 for my proview 32" and it worked perfectly... it is a sampo code


----------



## mec (Jun 5, 2010)

Code "11523" worked on my ProView RX326 TV with the Comcast Digital Cable remote control unit. It might work with TiVo too.


----------



## danshus (Jan 27, 2011)

I recently dropped HD Programming from Directv and went back to my old Tivo Dvr Series 2. Found if use the code 0001 it wll turn off and on my Plazma Zenith Tv. Like everything else Directv was getting to be too expensive. So I've gone down to their basic package. I may have lost some HD quality but I didn't have it for years before I bought this one about six years ago. Plus I still think its still giving me a good quality picture even if it isn't HD. I bought this reciever over seven years ago and still works great. I have had it on at least one of my TVs all this time.


----------



## pucku (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello all. Hopefully this will help others...

I have a Toshiba RS-TX60 Tivo and I just bought a Westinghouse VR-2218 22" TV. I couldn't find a code that would allow me to control my new TV with the Tivo remote.

Knowing that just because the outside of the TV says Westinghouse doesn't mean that the inside components are Westinghouse, so I called them to see who else could have made the TV. They told me to try the Sony or Samsung codes. None of the Sony codes worked for me, but...

I used 0305, which is one of the Samsung codes and it WORKED!!!


----------

